# Just a small homemade lathe...!



## Bob Korves (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 14, 2017)

Yowsa!


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2017)

Dan Gelbart's other videos are also excellent.  You also might Google him.
https://www.youtube.com/user/dgelbart/videos


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2017)

he is a genius and very humble


----------

